# Need help identifying furry webcomic!



## CurtCollie (Jul 3, 2017)

Sometime around 2009 or so, I recall reading this possible furry/anthro webcomic where there was this one character who was a kinda young, cute and naive. He talked about hearing news of an "Arcade Fire" and wondered if anyone survived it. Keep in mind that The Arcade Fire is the name of an actual band. Can anyone help me find it or does anyone know what I'm talking about?

EDIT: I recall the character either being a fox, cat, ferret, raccoon or some sort of canine. Also, for some reason I'm getting flashes of the word "laundry" possibly being relevant to the comic.


----------

